# SNOW MELT



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Man has the snow been taking a hit----yesterday it was in the 40's today 50's--Bet we lost more than a foot and a half in depth and the snow is super sticky. Calling for rain tonight and tomorrow But back to winter Friday with snow--------We're heading to Spooner Wi tomorrow going to bring some furs to the Tannery . [ Great Northern Fur Dressing ]------ Sharon flies out for her Brothers place in Texas Tuesday morning and will be gone till May 7th so I thought we'd take a little over night ride------------------I'll have lots of time to get a bunch of things done later------* :biggrin:

svb


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You be careful. And remember to keep that mustache out of trouble.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

If you shovel snow at least do it around the garden area first.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*She told me to shave it Don BUT I'm not going to. Till after May 7th HaHaHAAA*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*She's gone---arrived in Texas this afternoon had a good flight----------Heck I'll be tilling the garden by the time she gets back LOL---warm again today 50+------Snow is only 2' on the level now and critters are moving---There was 40+ deer in the yard a bit ago. I slid open the glass door told the bucks to nock it off and most of the deer took off toward the swamp lol . Their starting to come back now--I'm always playing with them some are getting to be Buddies. Well have a good week Guys and Gals*

*svb*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Our snow's gone in Mid-Michigan but still some ice left. Attached is a photo of my swamp showing some ice on the water. Just a week ago, I was operating a tractor down there on the ice to get some good firewood from standing, dead trees. Too, late now. Spring is here!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya the same here, freeze at night and warming up during the day, great routine for the runoff that will be coming, get back to pruning the trees this weekend.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

what goes up must come down.

snow in the valleys around here is gone and been melting fast on the mtns last few days. we have been in the sixties all week.

good news is the reserviors are filling fast and it will be a good water year.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good to here she made it there ok skip now go get some calling sets in now that the warden is gone


----------

